

Why Microsoft is calling Windows 10 'the last version of Windows' - parwell
https://www.theverge.com/2015/5/7/8568473/windows-10-last-version-of-windows

======
vardump
Last Windows. Interesting concept, essentially what people have been asking
since Windows XP days - the first consumer version of Windows that worked
somewhat reliably, and didn't crash (sometimes) multiple times per day.

Having used Windows 10 for over 6 months, I have to say I'm impressed so far.

When running on hardware, it's fast, smooth, has very low memory consumption.
Generally gets out of your way. Multiple monitor support is best I've ever
seen on any system. A lot of my pet peeves have been fixed, even the age-old
Command Prompt is fluidly resizable, supports easy copy & paste and just
generally feels... better. Still far cry from OS X Terminal or numerous Linux
terminals, but it's getting there. Oh, they put in multiple virtual desktops
too.

Remote Desktop works very smoothly and nicely now remotely over 4G mobile
phone, 30/60 fps scrolling with all the window drop shadows and Youtube videos
running. It looks the same remotely as locally.

However, Windows 10 Pro is still only supporting one simultaneous desktop
session for whatever reasons. Consumer versions of Windows should finally
start to support multiple remote sessions.

All this from a guy who loves to hate Windows. Typing this on a Macbook
running Linux in VMWare Fusion. :)

------
emp_zealoth
I really wish they would re-work the system from the ground up. The bottomless
backwards compatibility is such a drag at this point. Just include a very good
XP virtual machine with it... To me windows is such a mess, with settings,
services, options, updates, capabilities spread all over, sometimes
arbitrarily, a lot of it because of legacy It boots for ages, runs slow,
insists on doing stuff behind my back, there is so much opaque problems

I run Ubuntu now and yes, there are problems that go with that, but
surprisingly hardly any with the OS itself (my arduino refuses to sync with
usbtty, one or two odd, but harmless bugs, some really annoying ones Octave
cant print most graphs(if they have too much dataon them) to anything
different than pdf) - the core is solid, able to work with most cases straight
away. Windows?(I work with win 7) You want rar? How about converting .xps to
anything useful? Just from the top of my head

Disentangling some stuff(yay, regular start menu updates! Does it even
matter?) from the piecemeal core won't fix the most glaring problems, IMO

~~~
userulluipeste
"It insists on doing stuff behind my back, there is so much opaque problems"

Support ReactOS and you'll get both the control you have in Ubuntu, and a lot
more!

------
kijin
Apple's flagship OS has been on version 10 since 2001.

Now Windows is going to be on version 10 for a long time.

They should have just called it Windows X, or winx for short :p

